# Puente Trajan at Alcantara



## Fosters (Aug 13, 2015)

Puente Trajan at Alcantara, Extremadura, Spain.


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 13, 2015)

Why did you open a new thread for a picture of a bridge?


----------

